# 1880's Four-Wheel Wood Beam Passenger Truck



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I was doing some research on the Apache Indian tribe and came across this interesting photo. I thought I'd post it here for future reference.










It shows a band of Apache Indian prisoners at a rest stop beside the Southern Pacific Railway, near Nueces River, Tex., taken September 10, 1886. (Third from the right, in front, is the famous _Geronimo_.) They were on their way to a prison camp in Florida. Coincidentally, it happens to give us a good clear look at the undercarriage details of a period passenger car. An additional interesting note is the soldier on the right, peeking at the camera from the other side of the tracks. 

Just thought some of you might like to see it or find it useful.


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting shot! Thanks for posting.


----------

